# Microsofts Activation services phone #?



## BlackOmega (Apr 29, 2012)

So I had an old rig that was running a RETAIL version of Win XP Home. Well the thing died. I want to use the product key from that old machine to do a win 7 upgrade, however, I cannot seem to find Microsoft's support number anywhere on their site, instead it redirects me to a page and here's what it says:



			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> To start the Product Activation Wizard:
> 
> Click Start.
> Click All Programs, and then click Accessories.
> ...


Well guess freakin what, THE COMPUTER IS DEAD, THEREFORE I CAN NOT DO ANY OF THOSE DAMN THINGS!!!!!!! 

This is seriously getting on my nerves!

Even googling it takes me to the same place. Does anyone have the number for their "Activation services" department?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2012)

1-888-725-1047


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 29, 2012)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/295539



> Contact information and hours of operation
> 
> To contact Microsoft Customer Service and Support, telephone (800) MICROSOFT (642-7676).
> In Canada, call (877)568-2495.
> ...



It was the top choice on google for the "Contact microsoft" search...


----------



## BlackOmega (Apr 29, 2012)

SO which one is it? When looking through their support page, it had different numbers for different operating systems. 
 Sommabish M$!


----------



## Law-II (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi

•Windows activation: (888) 571-2048 

Source - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326851

atb

Law-II


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2012)

The number I posted will get you to the automated activation system or to a live representative if you want. I'm sure if for some reason they can't help, they could transfer you to someone who can.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2012)

You don't need to activate XP to upgrade from it, in fact you don't even need to install XP to do a Windows 7 upgrade.


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't see why you need to speak to Microsoft about this?

It sounds like you have an upgrade version of Win 7 and want to use the XP key to allow the upgrade? (You'll still need the Win 7 key, of course). The wizard should allow all this over the internet. Have you tried?

If you don't have an upgrade version of Win 7, then you don't need the XP key anyway.


----------



## BlackOmega (Apr 30, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The number I posted will get you to the automated activation system or to a live representative if you want. I'm sure if for some reason they can't help, they could transfer you to someone who can.


Thanks man, appreciate it. I'll call them on Monday.


newtekie1 said:


> You don't need to activate XP to upgrade from it, in fact you don't even need to install XP to do a Windows 7 upgrade.


Really? 
 I have an upgrade disk and when I tried to do a clean install and use my 7 key, it popped up the message that its an upgrade only version and I can't activate the key.


qubit said:


> I don't see why you need to speak to Microsoft about this?
> 
> It sounds like you have an upgrade version of Win 7 and want to use the XP key to allow the upgrade? (You'll still need the Win 7 key, of course). The wizard should allow all this over the internet. Have you tried?
> 
> If you don't have an upgrade version of Win 7, then you don't need the XP key anyway.


Yeah, it's the upgrade version. Win 7 pro. 

 So, now I have three different numbers, lol. 

Regardless, how do you go about installing 7 without "upgrading" from XP?

 Don't think this makes a difference, but it's from XP32 bit to 7 64bit.

 Also, I actually have lost the 7 disk, however, when I purchased it, M$ initially sent me a link to download the .iso but it no longer works. (Another reason why I was going to contact them). DO you think they'll provide a new disk (possibly at a charge) or link to a download?


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

Running the install twice usually works with the upgrade disk to do a clean install. Don't enter the key when they ask you the 1st time just click next. Win7 will only upgrade from Vista or another version of 7 so basically the installing once provides the equivalent of windows 7 trial edition and the 2nd install is the upgrade.

Do a search on Win7 upgrade and you should find more detailed info on this....

**EDIT- I know this method works as I have a Windows 7 upgrade version that I've used on my PC multiple times **


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> Also, I actually have lost the 7 disk, however, when I purchased it, M$ initially sent me a link to download the .iso but it no longer works. (Another reason why I was going to contact them). DO you think they'll provide a new disk (possibly at a charge) or link to a download?



So, the real problem is that you don't have the install disc? Yeah, you'll get nowhere without that - you should have stated that at the beginning. Sure, call Microsoft up and they can probably supply you with a disc for a small fee.

I've never used an upgrade version of Win 7, but it seems that the activation wizard looks for an already activated copy of Windows on the disc, or it won't activate. Also, the way MS has implemented this is quite poor, leaving people high and dry with no way to activate if they fall into the "hole". This Maximum PC article should help you with this.

www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_use_your_windows_7_upgrade_disk_fresh_pc

32/64-bit makes no difference for licensing and the same key will work in both versions.



Norton said:


> Running the install twice usually works with the upgrade disk to do a clean install. Don't enter the key when they ask you the 1st time just click next. Win7 will only upgrade from Vista or another version of 7 so basically the installing once provides the equivalent of windows 7 trial edition and the 2nd install is the upgrade.
> 
> Do a search on Win7 upgrade and you should find more detailed info on this....



I know this worked with the Vista upgrade disc, but it doesn't sound like it works with Win 7. Heck, it doesn't hurt to try. 

Just seen your edit: good tip!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Running the install twice usually works with the upgrade disk to do a clean install. Don't enter the key when they ask you the 1st time just click next. Win7 will only upgrade from Vista or another version of 7 so basically the installing once provides the equivalent of windows 7 trial edition and the 2nd install is the upgrade.
> 
> Do a search on Win7 upgrade and you should find more detailed info on this....
> 
> **EDIT- I know this method works as I have a Windows 7 upgrade version that I've used on my PC multiple times **



The double install does work. I don't know if I am doing something wrong, but the 2 times I have been forced to do it, the 'Upgrade/2nd Install' takes ages. 

As far as links, Digital River (an authorized MS Partner) hosts ISOs of every version of Windows7 that you can use with your legitimate key. Here is the link for the ISO for Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit: http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65733/X15-65733.iso


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> Also, I actually have lost the 7 disk, however, when I purchased it, M$ initially sent me a link to download the .iso but it no longer works. (Another reason why I was going to contact them). DO you think they'll provide a new disk (possibly at a charge) or link to a download?



As long as you have a valid key there are plenty of places to get a universal Win7 disc, you don't have to use the original disc.  You can even make your own universal disc that you can install any version of Win7 from as long as you can get your hands on any Win7 disc.  So see if you friends have a Win7 disc you can borrow.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Running the install twice usually works with the upgrade disk to do a clean install. Don't enter the key when they ask you the 1st time just click next. Win7 will only upgrade from Vista or another version of 7 so basically the installing once provides the equivalent of windows 7 trial edition and the 2nd install is the upgrade.
> 
> Do a search on Win7 upgrade and you should find more detailed info on this....
> 
> **EDIT- I know this method works as I have a Windows 7 upgrade version that I've used on my PC multiple times **



This is exactly correct! Just install Windows 7 without using the activation code. Once loaded, just pop the disk back in and go through the entire process again only this time use the activation code for the upgrade disk. 

I have seen this done many many times and it has seemed to work every time.


----------



## BlackOmega (Apr 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Running the install twice usually works with the upgrade disk to do a clean install. Don't enter the key when they ask you the 1st time just click next. Win7 will only upgrade from Vista or another version of 7 so basically the installing once provides the equivalent of windows 7 trial edition and the 2nd install is the upgrade.
> 
> Do a search on Win7 upgrade and you should find more detailed info on this....
> 
> **EDIT- I know this method works as I have a Windows 7 upgrade version that I've used on my PC multiple times **


I'll definitely be doing that. Do you know, if I were to run the 2nd install, will it wipe everything that I have installed already?

 Thanks again for all of your help! 


qubit said:


> So, the real problem is that you don't have the install disc? Yeah, you'll get nowhere without that - you should have stated that at the beginning. Sure, call Microsoft up and they can probably supply you with a disc for a small fee.
> 
> I've never used an upgrade version of Win 7, but it seems that the activation wizard looks for an already activated copy of Windows on the disc, or it won't activate. Also, the way MS has implemented this is quite poor, leaving people high and dry with no way to activate if they fall into the "hole". This Maximum PC article should help you with this.
> www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_use_your_windows_7_upgrade_disk_fresh_pc
> 32/64-bit makes no difference for licensing and the same key will work in both versions.


Not having the disk is part of the problem (downloading the .iso now). 
 My initial problem was that I was trying to upgrade from XP pro x86 to Win 7 Pro x64. At the time, I was running an x58 i7 rig, and due to the limitations of the chipset, I was not able to install XP Pro (SP1 IIRC). Mind you, I had assumed that I needed to have XP install prior to upgrading. Now I realize that I do not. NOTE: That I was trying this approximately 2 years ago, and most of this information was not available. 
 At any rate, I tried streaming SP2 and 3 to the XP install ont he x58, none of it worked, always had some sort of errors. I tried this MULTIPLE times, and each time it didn't work. 


theonedub said:


> The double install does work. I don't know if I am doing something wrong, but the 2 times I have been forced to do it, the 'Upgrade/2nd Install' takes ages.
> 
> As far as links, Digital River (an authorized MS Partner) hosts ISOs of every version of Windows7 that you can use with your legitimate key. Here is the link for the ISO for Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit: http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65733/X15-65733.iso


Thanks man, appreciate it. 


newtekie1 said:


> As long as you have a valid key there are plenty of places to get a universal Win7 disc, you don't have to use the original disc.  You can even make your own universal disc that you can install any version of Win7 from as long as you can get your hands on any Win7 disc.  So see if you friends have a Win7 disc you can borrow.


Yeah, my key is a valid key. I got it a while ago when digital river was having an AWESOME promo for college students. $29.99 for the upgrade! 


stinger608 said:


> This is exactly correct! Just install Windows 7 without using the activation code. Once loaded, just pop the disk back in and go through the entire process again only this time use the activation code for the upgrade disk.
> 
> I have seen this done many many times and it has seemed to work every time.


Awesome! Thanks for the verification.


----------



## BlackOmega (Apr 30, 2012)

UPDATE:

 So it turns out there was something wrong with the key for Win 7 pro 64 that I was provided. I called M$ tech support, and after about an hour and a half, even after taking remote control of my rig, they couldn't activate the key. 
 After doing all of that, they generated me a new key. 

 And from what I gather, it's a full version key, not an upgrade one! 

Thank you Microsoft!

PS: Thanks everyone in the thread for your help, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> Not having the disk is part of the problem (downloading the .iso now).
> My initial problem was that I was trying to upgrade from XP pro x86 to Win 7 Pro x64. At the time, I was running an x58 i7 rig, and due to the limitations of the chipset, I was not able to install XP Pro (SP1 IIRC). Mind you, I had assumed that I needed to have XP install prior to upgrading. Now I realize that I do not. NOTE: That I was trying this approximately 2 years ago, and most of this information was not available.
> At any rate, I tried streaming SP2 and 3 to the XP install ont he x58, none of it worked, always had some sort of errors. I tried this MULTIPLE times, and each time it didn't work.



I hope you get it all going.  Seriously, I know how frustrating crap like this can be. Win 7 is much better behaved than XP. I thought XP quite reasonable for glitches until I was able to compare it with 7, or heck, even Vista SP2 (no flames, please!)


----------



## BlackOmega (Apr 30, 2012)

qubit said:


> I hope you get it all going.  Seriously, I know how frustrating crap like this can be. Win 7 is much better behaved than XP. I thought XP quite reasonable for glitches until I was able to compare it with 7, or heck, even Vista SP2 (no flames, please!)



All is well now. It only took 4 tech support people, 2 answer desk people and 1 customer service rep and about 2 hours on the phone to get where I needed to be. 

 Although, I found it odd that some of the tech support people didn't know that you couldn't directly upgrade to Win7 x64 from XP x86. When I would tell them that, they FINALLY transferred me to the "expert" tech support people. 

 Kind of a hassle, but not bad all in all. Definitely had worse before.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2012)

qubit said:


> I don't see why you need to speak to Microsoft about this?
> 
> It sounds like you have an upgrade version of Win 7 and want to use the XP key to allow the upgrade? (You'll still need the Win 7 key, of course). The wizard should allow all this over the internet. Have you tried?
> 
> If you don't have an upgrade version of Win 7, then you don't need the XP key anyway.



lets face it no one "speaks" to microsoft. atleast if your from the states and were born here. Every conversation iv had with a person ended with 14 ciggaretes gone and me speaking using the NATO alphabet.


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> All is well now. It only took 4 tech support people, 2 answer desk people and 1 customer service rep and about 2 hours on the phone to get where I needed to be.
> 
> Although, I found it odd that some of the tech support people didn't know that you couldn't directly upgrade to Win7 x64 from XP x86. When I would tell them that, they FINALLY transferred me to the "expert" tech support people.
> 
> Kind of a hassle, but not bad all in all. Definitely had worse before.



I love it when you have to explain a company's own policies back to them. So embarrassing...



Solaris17 said:


> lets face it no one "speaks" to microsoft. atleast if your from the states and were born here. Every conversation iv had with a person ended with 14 ciggaretes gone and me speaking using the NATO alphabet.



 You know how to tell em! I can just picture you S-L-O-W-L-Y spelling out those letters to some moron on the other end of the phone and it _still_ being too much for them.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> All is well now. It only took 4 tech support people, 2 answer desk people and 1 customer service rep and about 2 hours on the phone to get where I needed to be.
> 
> Although, I found it odd that some of the tech support people didn't know that you couldn't directly upgrade to Win7 x64 from XP x86. When I would tell them that, they FINALLY transferred me to the "expert" tech support people.
> 
> Kind of a hassle, but not bad all in all. Definitely had worse before.



Sounds like a win and the model of efficiency to me 

Try spending 8+ hours on the phone between 2 long distance carriers explaining to them that I won't pay a $300 long distance phone charge from the US to Germany because I didn't make the call..... actually had to wait for them to cancel my long distance service and promise to them that I would not be getting off of the phone with them until my service was restored and the charge was off the bill....another 4 hours :shadedshu


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sounds like a win and the model of efficiency to me
> 
> Try spending 8+ hours on the phone between 2 long distance carriers explaining to them that I won't pay a $300 long distance phone charge from the US to Germany because I didn't make the call..... actually had to wait for them to cancel my long distance service and promise to them that I would not be getting off of the phone with them until my service was restored and the charge was off the bill....another 4 hours :shadedshu



Dear god, you've got stamina!


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

qubit said:


> Dear god, you've got stamina!



Was fueled by extreme aggravation at the time! 

That was about 10 yrs ago....  after that Windows installs weren't so aggravating


----------



## BlackOmega (May 4, 2012)

qubit said:


> I love it when you have to explain a company's own policies back to them. So embarrassing...


 It's not as embarrassing for them when it's on the phone. 
 I did this at a dealership a while back. In late '06 I leased an '07 Jeep Compass (ex-wifes idea, not mine), at any rate, by the first oil change the thing was pulling to the left. Being that it was under warranty, I wanted it aligned and an oil change. 
 At the end of the day, I went to pick up the Jeep. When I get there, they inform me that they didn't do the alignment because they didn't have the specs. 
 I then asked them if they had a service manual for the Jeep. They did and I asked if I could see it. The service adviser got me the manual, I flipped through it for all of about 5 seconds and pointed to the specs for him. 
 You should've seen the sheepish look on their faces when I showed them that they had the specs all along. Needless to say, that was the last time I went there. 
 That dealership is no longer around. 


Norton said:


> Sounds like a win and the model of efficiency to me
> 
> Try spending 8+ hours on the phone between 2 long distance carriers explaining to them that I won't pay a $300 long distance phone charge from the US to Germany because I didn't make the call..... actually had to wait for them to cancel my long distance service and promise to them that I would not be getting off of the phone with them until my service was restored and the charge was off the bill....another 4 hours :shadedshu



Sounds like my calls to various banks.


----------

